# dear admin, I did a mistake.



## Laura (6 Jul 2007)

Hi Admin,
I accidentally registered myself under this username ('Laura') - I usually use another username so have already re-registered with that one too ('purple R').

If you would like to delete this account so that someone else may have Laura as a username, please do so. Feel free to PM me about this and I'll confirm via email too. 

Sorry.   Not the best start

Thanks,
Laura.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2007)

'Tis done


----------



## purpleR (6 Jul 2007)

thanks for that


----------

